# Tensaw Advice



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm wanting to venture out a little this year and fish the Tensaw. I've always heard good reports and know that it is one of the best fisheries in our area.

I went on a 3 day canoe camping trip out there last year and LOVED it! My only problem is I have no clue where to start with there being so much water.

Anyone have any tips or advice on where to put in, areas that are good for targeting bass or bream, how the tide affects fishing, etc...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Catfish!:thumbsup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bama I wouldn't waist a lot of time over here looking for catfish right now but some of the best bream fishing of the year is coming up in March April and into May. Places like Mallard creek sitting in the head of Chuckfee Bay, it's common to catch 75-100 bream a trip during this time.

http://outdooralabama.com/hunting/land/wildlife-areas/wmamaps/Mobile-Tensaw%20Delta%202011-2012.pdf

You can launch at cloverleaf landing in bromley on Hwy.225. Cross Tensaw, shoot up Raft River into Chuckfee and you are there. We use to kill em in there. When they start getteing ready to bed, it will be all you want.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

brotehr caught 9 cats yesterday on trout lines in an hour and half before motor problems. blues and one yellow biggest 8 lbs and the rest were 2 lbers. now where to start is up to you. just pick a spot really. try ***** basin, dennis, the places joey mentioned with some crickets or trick worms for the bass. just dont run aground over there. bass fishing and bream are gonna be out of the question for a little while with this rain though.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I don't think i'll be targeting catfish over there too often....We make a couple trips up to the warrior river outside of birmingham for that :thumbup:


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Bama I wouldn't waist a lot of time over here looking for catfish right now but some of the best bream fishing of the year is coming up in March April and into May. Places like Mallard creek sitting in the head of Chuckfee Bay, it's common to catch 75-100 bream a trip during this time.
> 
> http://outdooralabama.com/hunting/land/wildlife-areas/wmamaps/Mobile-Tensaw%20Delta%202011-2012.pdf
> 
> You can launch at cloverleaf landing in bromley on Hwy.225. Cross Tensaw, shoot up Raft River into Chuckfee and you are there. We use to kill em in there. When they start getteing ready to bed, it will be all you want.


Fished mallard this afternoon and it was sloow. Only caught 1 and had 1 other hit. Tide was coming in and water was dingy from recent rains.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Also, for anyone who don't know, don't cut the corner short turning left onto raft river from tensaw. It is very shallow and normally has summerged trees. Been a lot of motors torn up there.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably still a little early but they will be there before long.

I haven't fished it in several years but we use to catch some nice boxes of fish in there.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

bamaman08 said:


> I'm wanting to venture out a little this year and fish the Tensaw. I've always heard good reports and know that it is one of the best fisheries in our area.
> 
> I went on a 3 day canoe camping trip out there last year and LOVED it! My only problem is I have no clue where to start with there being so much water.
> 
> ...


To answer some of your questions:

Cliff's Landing is about the best centrally located landing on the delta and it is free. All the others are adequate, but will cost you about $5. In general, if you like to fish marsh/sawgrass/flats/ditches type areas go south from cliffs. If you like more timber and bank structure, go north. Both will produce good numbers of fish, but the type food can be different. On the south end crabs and shrimp are dominant and the further north you go crawfish and shad are dominant. As far as tides, I like to fish a falling tide regardless of what part of the river I'm on.

The best way to learn it is to just pick a particular lake or creek ahead of time and focus on fishing it on that trip...next trip pick another. Otherwise you'll just burn up a bunch of gas running all over exploring. 

Also, don't overlook grass beds during the summer that are way out in open water. Stop at a few and you'll quickly see why


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Great reply! That's exactly the type of advice I'm looking for. 

Thanks!


----------

